# New to me ST824



## garnold (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm fixing up an old ST824. Model 924050 serial number 085377. I'll make sure to post some pics soon. Is there anything about this thrower I should be aware of? Areas of weakness or trouble. The good the bad and the ugly. I'm rather new to the world of snowblower rebuilding and would love to know what I'm getting into HAHAHA! Thank you!


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I have two ST824s.I really can't think of any weaknesses or bad points about them as compared to any other blower.

One thing I've noticed is the differential lock can get a little finicky in colder temperatures.Sometimes when I turn the knob to lock it,the knob drops into position,but it isn't locked.It can take several tries and a little swearing to get it.Probably more a case of needing service than a design flaw,but both of my ST's do that.

The only other thing that does irk me is the gear shift lever has a tendency to work hard in colder temps,too.I've done all the usual cleaning and lubing of the shafts and linkage,but still works harder than it should.

Oh,and the paint sucks.I've seen very few regularly used (salt or not) ST824's that the paint wasn't falling off the bucket.I have an 88 Toro and an 83 Allis that look great,the ST's look like they have cancer. I'm gonna' have to do some painting,like it or not-and I don't.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Those are Very Good Machines, but the Auger Gearboxes are the Weak Spot. Too bad Ariens Stopped using their Bulletproof Paint, and went to the Crappy Powdercoat instead. I like the fact there are Ball Bearings on the Axles, and No Cables or BS Plastic Parts to Break... Today's Ariens are a different story.....GL with the ST.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

You will be very happy with the machine. Jack hit the nail on the head on the only potential weak spot being the gearboxes. Weak is a relative term here, because they're still fairly robust units. The earlier cast iron gearboxes were just extremely heavy duty, as are the later replacements. They're easy to rebuild if you're so inclined, the most difficult part being impeller fan removal if rust welded. I would open the gear box up and check the worm shaft for any scoring or pitting and the brass gear for any noticeable wear. If it was kept well-greased over the years, you should be good to go. Replace the grease with new 00 grease from tractor supply co.

I personally wanted the convenient controls of a 924 series machine, vintage Ariens "heft", and also a robust gearbox, so I ended up buying a 1979 and replacing the gearbox with a new cast iron replacement. This could be my "forever" machine as a result. 

The automotive style differential is awesome. Mike made a good point about the pin - these need to be kept greased or you have to fiddle with them to get them to engage. I found that once I freed it up and greased it, it treated me well. If you're doing a full rebuild, you might as well pull off the pin hub and soak it in evapo-rust to free the pin's cylinder of any rust (then throw some marine grease in there). 

When I tore into mine, I opted to replace the impeller bearing, and both axle bearings, even though they didn't appear terribly worn. These machines are heavy and I can see these parts being under duress regularly. 

Check the condition of the bushings at the end of the auger rakes and replace if need be. Mine appeared to be okay, but Stens replacements are dirt cheap so I replaced them anyway. 

Other than the obvious wear items (belts, drive disc, etc.), there's not much else you really have to watch out for on these machines. They're so well-built.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm curious why some of you are engaging and disengaging the differential lock on the wheel.

On my 1971 Ariens I just leave the differential "on", always and forever..(meaning the differential is functioning, both wheels turning under power, but they can move independently of each other when turning,) I don't see any reason to ever "lock" the wheels, ever. Yes, I understand that can give better traction, in theory, but in the past 8 Western NY winters since I have owned the machine, I have never felt a lack of traction. The differential works do well, and makes turning so easy, I don't see any reason why I would ever want to lock up the wheels...so I'm curious, why are some of you doing it?

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> I'm curious why some of you are engaging and disengaging the differential lock on the wheel.'.......
> 
> Thanks,
> Scot


Well,I guess it's because I'm under the impression that because Ariens chose to include such a fancy feature on their blowers,it's meant to be used-so I do.Why else is it there?

I have to move mine around in the garage on the concrete floor quite a bit.It's a lot easier to do with the axle unlocked.

The areas I blow involve a lot short runs with lots of tight turning.If I don't need the extra traction,I unlock the axle to make all those turns a lot easier on me and the machine.

I say on the machine because the other thing I forgot to mention is the handle bars tend to crack where they bolt to the machine.Both of my ST824's have cracks in the same spot which I will have to weld soon.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Mike C. said:


> I have two ST824s.I really can't think of any weaknesses or bad points about them as compared to any other blower.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is the differential lock can get a little finicky in colder temperatures.Sometimes when I turn the knob to lock it,the knob drops into position,but it isn't locked.It can take several tries and a little swearing to get it.Probably more a case of needing service than a design flaw,but both of my ST's do that.
> 
> ...


I just picked up an 8 24 this morning.....it doesn't have 20% of the paint still on it. the powder coating is coming off in sheets!...I've got some grinding and painting to do!


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> I'm curious why some of you are engaging and disengaging the differential lock on the wheel.
> 
> On my 1971 Ariens I just leave the differential "on", always and forever..(meaning the differential is functioning, both wheels turning under power, but they can move independently of each other when turning,) I don't see any reason to ever "lock" the wheels, ever. Yes, I understand that can give better traction, in theory, but in the past 8 Western NY winters since I have owned the machine, I have never felt a lack of traction. The differential works do well, and makes turning so easy, I don't see any reason why I would ever want to lock up the wheels...so I'm curious, why are some of you doing it?
> 
> ...


I rarely lock the axle, but I have used it when tearing into heavy, packed snow. However, I still have the stock turf tires and no tire chains. With tire chains or sno hogs/x-tracs, I can't see the machine ever needing a locked axle. 

In related news, I do have a pair of x-tracs. Just haven't installed them yet.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

If you could see where and how I use my two ST's brother Stang,you'd see why I need to lock the axle and both machines have sno-hogs on them.This ain't no country for old men-and I'm quickly getting there.:wink:


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

cranman said:


> I just picked up an 8 24 this morning.....it doesn't have 20% of the paint still on it. the powder coating is coming off in sheets!...I've got some grinding and painting to do!


Hey,I just noticed that you live in Mass,Cranman.I'll send both of mine down.Just think of all the fun......


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Mike C. said:


> Hey,I just noticed that you live in Mass,Cranman.I'll send both of mine down.Just think of all the fun......


With three of them we could start a breeding farm.......


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I find my ST824 to be very easy to work on and quite reliable for the couple years I have owned it. It has no issue breaking through the stuff the city leaves at the end of the driveway. I do use tire chains on it as it slipped too much on my driveway otherwise.

I haven't used it yet this year because we haven't had any big snowfalls yet. My little Toro has done all the work so far this year.

I guess the one reason I don't use it as much is that it leaves a bit of a mess as I work (potentially I just need to adjust the skid shoes), while my Toro (single stage) cleans right down to the asphalt just fine.


----------

